# Pixie's and Dixie's waiting thread



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

So Pixie and Dixie are due in 10 days. I can't wait to see what they have in them. When I had let them out today, I saw that Pixie had white discharge. How soon before she has them? Is it alright that she has discharge this early? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! You can see discharge up to a month prior to kidding.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck! You can see discharge up to a month prior to kidding.


Thanks. I was afraid to have early babies. Plus we have no power to the barn so the babies would probably die.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Well nothing new I. The past few days. Just white discharge. Only one week left.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Well nothing yet. I am waiting on another one of my does who is due tomorrow. Hoping she won't have them when my party is going on. I wonder if my guest would like to see a goat give birth?


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

2 more days!! My other still hasn't had her kids. Hoping she has them soon.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Today is day 145 for Pixie and Dixie. My other goat, Lilly, is on day 150. Hoping they all have kids soon but hopefully after all this cold goes away.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Pixie lost her ligs!!!! How long till she has them??


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Pixie didn't have them yet. She has a white/a little yellow colored discharge. Lilly is sitting like a dog and chewing her cud.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Here is a picture of her udder. She is a first freshener. 
Sorry she was pooping when I took the picture.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

I hope you see some action soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

crazycuckoo said:


> I hope you see some action soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Me too. My sister keeps asking if I have the right due dates. And I think I do.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

I feel your pain! I'm waiting on our doe that came to me pregnant so I really have no clue with as when she is due but showing signs... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

crazycuckoo said:


> I feel your pain! I'm waiting on our doe that came to me pregnant so I really have no clue with as when she is due but showing signs...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I feel bad for you that you don't even know the due dates. Good luck though when she does have them. I stayed home from school today cause I thought one of them was going to go. No one went.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

It's what I get for taking in a mercy goat! Lol it's ok either way she's getting what she needs here  I hope you see results soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Good luck and I hope they kid soon. BTW, We have two goats named Pixie and Dixie too! LOL!


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

LuvMyNigies said:


> Good luck and I hope they kid soon. BTW, We have two goats named Pixie and Dixie too! LOL!


That's funny. How old are they?


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Good luck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

I waited te whole


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

NDgirl said:


> I waited te whole


Whoops I didn't finish


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyways I waited the whole night without checking to see if I would have babies. I kind of figured they were tired of me watching them. I went down this morning, nothing. I was really hoping they would have them overnight but they didn't. Why do goats have to drive me crazy on waiting??


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

I have never had a bred doe so i dont know what your going through. But i know it is very hard! I hope she has them soon!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

kenzie said:


> I have never had a bred doe so i dont know what your going through. But i know it is very hard! I hope she has them soon!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Thanks. I'm still waiting on them. I figured that they would have to go soon, so I'm going to wait as patiently as I can. Which might not last very long☺


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Haha i dont blame you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

NDgirl said:


> That's funny. How old are they?


Pixie is 8 months old and Dixie is about 4 months old.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

They are that young and bred?


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh my gosh! No, they are not bred, I just thought it was funny that she had two goats with the same names as ours!


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

This is Lilly, my other goat I'm waiting on. She is only 1/4 nigerian and 1/2 Pygmy. She is on 154 and still has not have her babies. Last year she looked the same and had 2 bucks that were at least 5/6 pounds. With her being so late, I feel like she might have big kids again and might not be able to push them out. Here are some pics:


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Pixie had her kids!!!! I'm so excited! She had two girls that look the same!! Both are a chocolate brown with white. Will put some pics on here soon.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Yay!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay!!


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Dixie had her kid over night. A beautiful boy with waddles. He is a light brown with white. Will put pics up later.


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Butterfly and Anchor? from Flanders?


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Tapsmom said:


> Butterfly and Anchor? from Flanders?


Yup.


----------

